# COOLEST RGS Fun Dog Trial april 7th Martin



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

few more in. looking good. still room, remember all the COOL Kids will be there:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Check is in the mail for my 2 dogs.


----------



## English Setter Gal (Sep 19, 2008)

Check is in the mail for 2 more dogs.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

English Setter Gal said:


> Check is in the mail for 2 more dogs.


You better have a better shooter this time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## English Setter Gal (Sep 19, 2008)

N M Mechanical said:


> You better have a better shooter this time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's Easter - family time - so stuck with same son as shooter. Maybe Hugh can give him some pointers, or at least threaten him. But then how many sons are willing to drive 16 hours round trip to shoot for Mom & Dad? We are blessed!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

We may have to give you a back up shooter 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## English Setter Gal (Sep 19, 2008)

N M Mechanical said:


> We may have to give you a back up shooter
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
You offering? Remember it would mean following a SETTER! :evilsmile


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

English Setter Gal said:


> You offering? Remember it would mean following a SETTER! :evilsmile


I would follow your three anytime anywhere
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

sign me up. One dog. check is in the mail.

EnglishSetterGal,

if you see Schatzie and I hitchhiking along the highway, pull over. :lol:


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

GSP Gal said:


> sign me up. One dog. check is in the mail.
> 
> EnglishSetterGal,
> 
> if you see Schatzie and I hitchhiking along the highway, pull over. :lol:


 
Maybe Schatize should have a astro on for this event there is alot of brush for her to run to


----------



## English Setter Gal (Sep 19, 2008)

N M Mechanical said:


> I would follow your three anytime anywhere
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks, Nick, that means a lot to us.


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

Alright my entry is in the mail. Looking forward to an event so close to home!


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

N M Mechanical said:


> Maybe Schatize should have a astro on for this event there is alot of brush for her to run to


Good. We do better in brush. :lol::lol: 

But, really we are going to run with a collar and take a DQ. It will be a fun training day.  see my friends, relax, and watch some fine dogs.


----------



## English Setter Gal (Sep 19, 2008)

GSP Gal said:


> sign me up. One dog. check is in the mail.
> 
> EnglishSetterGal,
> 
> if you see Schatzie and I hitchhiking along the highway, pull over. :lol:


Happy to pull over for you and Schatzie, but not Hans if Blue is along:evil:

Just watch out for the cops this time:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Are you full yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

still spots to fill, need more flushers for sure. medals on order. get those entrys in


----------



## Finders Keepers (Nov 2, 2009)

jimmyjette14 said:


> still spots to fill, need more flushers for sure. medals on order. get those entrys in


If you are still needing flushers, I would be willing to run mine. I already sent in the registration for my setter. Let me know and I will send in one for the springer. 

Brian


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Sign him up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

English Setter Gal said:


> Happy to pull over for you and Schatzie, but not Hans if Blue is along:evil:
> 
> Just watch out for the cops this time:lol::lol::lol:


Fair enough. :lol::lol: The grouchy old dog won't be running until TC...

And I am driving the "greenie meanie" these days. At $4.00 a gallon though, I may be taking out a loan to get there.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

jimmyjette14 said:


> still spots to fill, need more flushers for sure. medals on order. get those entrys in


Jim - can I run my Griffon pup as a pointer and a flusher and see which one he does best in. :lol:


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Mr. Botek said:


> Looks like Sandy M. finally renamed Schatzie!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Crosswind was calling her "heifer" last weekend....:lol::lol::lol:

She has many alias's but "damit, Schatzie" is her trial call name.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

GSP Gal said:


> Crosswind was calling her "heifer" last weekend....:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> She has many alias's but "damit, Schatzie" is her trial call name.


I've seen it first hand, she earned it! 
Good luck everyone, show 'em the way Damit!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Look forward to seeing some new faces to the event and will see you all saturday
Nick
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

Forgive me if I'm asking stupid questions, but I know it said the first brace runs at 9....what time should we be there? Is there a judge's briefing beforehand? Anything else I should know?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

At least one hour before you run
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Legallyblonde said:


> Forgive me if I'm asking stupid questions, but I know it said the first brace runs at 9....what time should we be there? Is there a judge's briefing beforehand? Anything else I should know?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sara 11 should be good so you can have lunch
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HankVIII (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't forget to throw in a lawn chair. I never remember.

Seth


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

So we really don't have to be there that early? Nothing happens before? Man this sounds AWESOME! I'm so used to shows and performance events that you have to be there first thing no matter when you go on!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

No but it is good to come watch all day enjoy like mined people and enjoy everyones dog work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

Legallyblonde said:


> So we really don't have to be there that early? Nothing happens before? Man this sounds AWESOME! I'm so used to shows and performance events that you have to be there first thing no matter when you go on!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 

You need to be there at 7:05:lol::lol:
ok a little later is ok.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

to all that may be worried



I have the donuts !!!!:yikes::lol:


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

N M Mechanical said:


> No but it is good to come watch all day enjoy like mined people and enjoy everyones dog work.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh I definitely want to watch dogs work : ) I'll still come in plenty of time to watch. I'm a little nervous that mine's going to be a complete moron but I'm looking forward to seeing some other dogs getting it done!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Legallyblonde said:


> Oh I definitely want to watch dogs work : ) I'll still come in plenty of time to watch. I'm a little nervous that mine's going to be a complete moron but I'm looking forward to seeing some other dogs getting it done!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What is the worst that could happen your dog eats 2 birds? Well there is more birds
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

jimmyjette14 said:


> to all that may be worried
> 
> 
> 
> I have the donuts !!!!:yikes::lol:


Oh that is good because I have seen some of the people that come to these events and if there was no donuts all h*ll would break loose
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gregreg343 (Mar 2, 2012)

will the action still be going around 1-2 oclock? Hoping to get out of work aound noon and go watch for a while.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

gregreg343 said:


> will the action still be going around 1-2 oclock? Hoping to get out of work aound noon and go watch for a while.


Yep.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

gregreg343 said:


> will the action still be going around 1-2 oclock? Hoping to get out of work aound noon and go watch for a while.


Yes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

hope everyone has/had a great day. wish I could have made it. see you at Lakeshore


----------



## gregreg343 (Mar 2, 2012)

looks like i'm gonna be hung up here at work for a while so i can't come and watch. Good Luck to everyone, i look forward to meeting ya all in a couple weeks!


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

And the winners are!


pointers

Mike Kibby -Ella 1st place
Thomas Beauchamp -Trigger 2cd
Michele MacMaster - Blue 3rd
Seth Wolthuis - Rube 4th
Ryan Prough -Ivy am


flushers

John Tisch -Axle 1st
Mike Cuneo -Sysco 2cd
Jim Altman -Kira 3rd
Jim Leedy - Broggen 4th
Brad Adamson - Tango am


thanks to our Judges 
Nick Moe and Dave Rose

thanks to the Wolthuis family for the great food !!!

thankyou to Rustic Ridge for sharing their place

and a big thankyou to all that came out and joined us for this very special day


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok what a great day and great dog work it made the decision for the the top 5 dogs very hard! But from my memory and we had a miscue for the score reading off so here we go
Pointing division
1st Ella GSP handled by Mike Kibby
2nd Trigger handled by Tom B setter
3rd Appolo GSP handled by Mike Kibby
4th Blue setter handled by Michelle McMaster
HM Rube vissla handled by Seth

Flushing
1st John T lab sorry on name
2nd Cisco handled by Mike
3rd Kira handled by Jim
4th Jim Leedy sorry on name
HM tango handled by Brad

Again it was a pleasure and it was a pleasure to judge with Dave Rose(harley p) and the event ran very smoothly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

Trigger - owned by Thomas Beauchamp - 2nd Place Finish










more images to come...


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

What great fun today. Good to see friends, and I now have a leashbitch (BIGSP) for Schatziedamit.

:lol::lol:

Kibby, I will pay you good money if you do not post a picture of me stomping at the Chuckar trying to get it to flush. Poor Schatzie.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

We saw some strange things yesterday we saw a bird gain 20-30 mph saw a gun break apart which got us to sell more raffle tickets had a guy come to the line with snap caps still in his gun then we he took them out he had the wrong gauge shells in his vest so he had to run back to his 4runner to get shells. Had first time handlers do well and hopefully had fun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

N M Mechanical said:


> We saw some strange things yesterday we saw a bird gain 20-30 mph saw a gun break apart which got us to sell more raffle tickets had a guy come to the line with snap caps still in his gun then we he took them out he had the wrong gauge shells in his vest so he had to run back to his 4runner to get shells. Had first time handlers do well and hopefully had fun
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And Jimmy remembered the donuts....


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

And a first for me I saw Schatzie at the end of the brace crazy right!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

And after seeing tango run I want a pocket rocket
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

N M Mechanical said:


> And a first for me I saw Schatzie at the end of the brace crazy right!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And the beginning, middle, the whole thing!!

Behold the power of Dr. T!!


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have the images posted and you can view them here...

http://www.vonweiderkennels.com/image-gallery/kalamazoo-rgs-trial.htm

I also added the album to Facebook for those of you up on the social media stuff. You can view the album here.
Please feel free to tag images of people you know as I am terrible with names.


I only had time to do a quick survey of the images and discarded only the most obviously bad ones (of which there were a lot). Because of how many there were, I had to make them pretty small for viewing, but if anyone would like a higher res, un-watermarked version, simply email me at [email protected] with the file name and your email address and I will gladly send you one (or as many as you like).

Thanks again to everyone involved in putting on such a fun, well run event. Special thanks for the awesome lunch provided and to the judges who volunteered their Saturday. We appreciate it! It was also great to see some old friends and meet a bunch of new ones, which is really what these events are all about.


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

N M Mechanical said:


> We saw some strange things yesterday we saw a bird gain 20-30 mph saw a gun break apart which got us to sell more raffle tickets had a guy come to the line with snap caps still in his gun then we he took them out he had the wrong gauge shells in his vest so he had to run back to his 4runner to get shells. Had first time handlers do well and hopefully had fun
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Bird gaining speed.









Broken gun


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

N M Mechanical said:


> ..... had a guy come to the line with snap caps still in his gun then we he took them out he had the wrong gauge shells in his vest so he had to run back to his 4runner to get shells.


What a rookie mistake, what kind of noob would do that?


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for a great event! It was my first and I had a blast. I learned I need to get Ozzy on a lot more birds, but his obedience was good and he put that track we had to train for for NAVHDA NA to good use and found a bird that had been shot earlier : ) Lunch was great too. I definitely had fun, it was good putting some faces with usernames, and we'll go to more of these in the future!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BradleyA (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks to Jim, Nick and Dave for all of your work. Congrats to John T and. Mike K for winning a tough field. I had a great time talking to everyone and enjoyed seeing some fine dogs.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Took my son to watch our first trial and we had a very good time, met some nice folks, he was able to see the difference between flushers and pointers and see safety practiced by many people instead of just his old man. Of course, some of the work and shooting happened where we couldn't see it but that got him more excited to lend a hand at training our new dog. Thanks for putting on such a fun event, I'm sure we'll be attending others.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Too bad the manager of the place made a complete ass out of himself and really offended myself and a couple of other RGS members. I know I'll never give them a dime of my money after the way I was treated. Completely uncalled for offensive language and rudeness never do much for me. If you want a quality hunt with nice people steer clear of Rustic Ridge!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

kzoofisher said:


> Took my son to watch our first trial and we had a very good time, met some nice folks, he was able to see the difference between flushers and pointers and see safety practiced by many people instead of just his old man. Of course, some of the work and shooting happened where we couldn't see it but that got him more excited to lend a hand at training our new dog. Thanks for putting on such a fun event, I'm sure we'll be attending others.


Yes it was nice there was nver a moment where there was a questionable shot saturday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

2ESRGR8 said:


> What a rookie mistake, what kind of noob would do that?


Yes noob
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

N M Mechanical said:


> Yes noob
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Jr dedicated one might say?


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

jimmyjette14 said:


> And the winners are!
> 
> 
> pointers
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## English Setter Gal (Sep 19, 2008)

Other than a Doe trying to be a hood ornament ($$$$) for Hugh's Dog Van, Saturday was a great day. We want to thank the SWM Chapter for putting on the hunt, Jim for all his hard work, the judges, Nick & Dave, who worked hardest of all, Mike Kibby for the great photos he posted, the wonderful gentleman who planted the birds, Seth's wife for the delicious lunch, and a special thanks to Rustic Ridge Hunt Club for opening up their facility for the RGS trial. It was great to see so many people we knew and to meet some first timers.


----------



## DeltaGrouse (Apr 8, 2012)

Had a great time, sorry I could not hang around for lunch, made a bee line
back to Lansing after 2 birds flew at the judges, needed around of sporting clays. Hope to see you in September For the RGSAA chapter fun trail.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

DeltaGrouse said:


> Had a great time, sorry I could not hang around for lunch, made a bee line
> back to Lansing after 2 birds flew at the judges, needed around of sporting clays. Hope to see you in September For the RGSAA chapter fun trail.


Hope to see you at the AA chapter banquet on Fri.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

RecurveRx said:


> Hope to see you at the AA chapter banquet on Fri.


AA has banquets now? :sad: 

Huh. That would be no fun. Kinda like sitting at your Mennonite Grandmothers house after church service.


----------



## HarleyP (Mar 4, 2004)

Just wanted to add, what a great bunch of people AND great bunch of dogs. It was treat to watch them all run! 

My calves still hurt.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

HarleyP said:


> Just wanted to add, what a great bunch of people AND great bunch of dogs. It was treat to watch them all run!
> 
> My calves still hurt.


 


what ares you doing with Cows? oh :help:


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

English Setter Gal said:


> Other than a Doe trying to be a hood ornament ($$$$) for Hugh's Dog Van, Saturday was a great day. We want to thank the SWM Chapter for putting on the hunt, Jim for all his hard work, the judges, Nick & Dave, who worked hardest of all, Mike Kibby for the great photos he posted, the wonderful gentleman who planted the birds, Seth's wife for the delicious lunch, and a special thanks to Rustic Ridge Hunt Club for opening up their facility for the RGS trial. It was great to see so many people we knew and to meet some first timers.


 
For the ones that placed at this trial please contact me if you are going to run in the GDOY if I have not tracked you down already. Thank You Nick


----------

